
Researchers have trained neural networks to rationalize their decisions - Quenz
https://www.csail.mit.edu/making_computers_explain_themselves
======
Quenz
Paper link at side of article. Also on arXiv:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.04155](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.04155)

